# Denon AVR-X520BT: I look for the connections



## buggyboy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I have Bose speakers: 1 non active subwoofer and 2+2 side satellites. My speakers are old, they are 15 years old and there is a non active subwoofer. Now I have to replace my old Ampli for a new Ampli and I'm thinking about Denon AVR-X520BT but I don't know if it has the right connections for my speakers.


----------



## Pragmatic (Sep 5, 2010)

First, I am very surprised that no one replied to your inquiry.:surprise:
I recently got AVR-S510BT for discounted price via Amazon, and found some disappointing surprises. Hence wish I asked similar questions here before spending my hard earned $'s. So let me try.
Old speakers like yours (and mine) will work just fine if they were well kept, as shown here
http://manuals.denon.com/avrx520bt/eu/en/GFNFSYgobaybmw.php[/URL]
BUT, yours and mine require Active (self power-amped) Subwoofer, as the connections to SW1 and SW2 are preouts, unlike other speaker connections shown below them.
So your old passive (non-powered) subwoofer becomes useless. I tried to search for alternative ways to power them with other smaller amps, like plate amp, etc. But they cost $50+ and clunk to attach/place, etc.
I am considering a Polk Audio PSW10 @ $115+, gulp. :frown:
I hope this clears the air for you and informational. Good luck!
-Prag


----------

